# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج تحميل برنامج Autoruns v11.21:للقضاء على فيرس اوتورن الخبيث اللعين الى الابد

## mohamed73

*تحميل برنامج Autoruns and Autorunsc v11.21*  * أداة صغيرة في الحجم للتعامل مع فيروس الأوتورن*    *هذه أداة صغيرة في الحجم  للتعامل مع فيروس الأوتورن الذي يقع على روت الهارديسك وروت الفلاش ميميوري  عند التنقل بالفلاش ميموري من جهاز لجهاز والإصابه بهذا الفيروس الذي  يبطىء من قدرة الجهاز وفعاليته البرنامج صغير الحجم وسهل الإستخدام ولا  يحتاج تنصيب مجرد تشغيل فقط برنامج صغيرالحجم ولكن اداءها فظيع جداً حيث  يقوم بحذف فيروس Autorun  من جهازك بشكل نهائي وقطعى   
Autoruns  الكثر من مستخدمى الكمبيوتر والانترنت ليس
لديهم فكره عن هذا النوع من البرامج او المواد الضاره التى تقضى علي
هذه البرامج  Autoruns and Autorunsc v11.21 البرنامج هو بكل بساطه هو برنامج ينهى على ملفات
اوتورن لمن لا يعرف اوتورن هو ملف يغلق الملفات ولا تستطيع الوصل
اليها اى انه بغلق جميع دريفات الجهاز الموجوده يحول دون الوصول الى
الملفات ولكن مع البرنامج تستطيع القضاء على الملف الموجود فى الجهاز
بسهوله عليك وفقط ان تحصل على نسخه من البرنامج وعليك تثبيت
النسخه على النظام وتشغيل البرنامج للقضاء على الملفات الضاره فى
اقل من دثائق وبعد ذلك يطلب منك اعادة تشغيل الجهاز وبعد اعادة
التشغيل تجد الجهاز لا يوجد به اى ملفات ولا يوجد به اى مشكه .*     *توافق البرنامج*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

